# Taxes



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I am only asking this because I know there are a lot of Texans on here. If I build my chicken coop by burying supports into the ground will they charge me on my tax bill for the extra square footage. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Are you planning on living in it?
Seriously, it can be taxed on its agricultural value if it qualifies and you have filed timely.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It would be best to call your local area agricultural group ... Laws can and do change from county to county / district to district. In Virginia (In my area) that would be no. (for a homestead coop) ... I just heard that West Virginia just changed their law (state) .... where you would be. 

But IMO it would be best to check not Texas as a state but more on the local level. 

Best of luck...


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

They taxes my workshop in the back yard


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There are often loopholes like under so many $, or under so many square feet, so it's best to check with your county. Non-permanent structures tend to have a lot more leeway, even if they use screw piles or similar.

I would check with the county or whatever you guys have in Texas for the details, online or over the phone if possible.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you live somewhere that requires a building permit for it then you will likely be taxed. 

Check with the local tax assessor, if I remember correctly you live in your county seat so it should be a quick check.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

sgtrunningfool said:


> They taxes my workshop in the back yard


Of course they do. It's a permanent structure.
But even an elaborate coop will likely cost less than $400 to construct. So you're probably only looking at $8 max.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Only a few bucks  come on governments we can do better than that, we need some REAL disincentives to improving our property and all forms of growth

I would make it non-permanent just on principle if that were the case Would they tax a playhouse?

So even if it is less than $1000 you still need a permit and will get taxed


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I am leaning toward non permanent but a little concerned with west Texas wind


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Tie it down. Anchor some eyebolts in concrete and then just get some cable and strap the coop down.

Chain it to a tree if you can find one.... LOL


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Hardware/farm supply store should carry something like this









They are used to anchor all kinds of things but really tall grain bins are the main use, when empty those bins are really easy to knock over without being anchored well.

This kind is not as easy to find but they work well and are usually easier to get in hard ground than the screw in ones.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I have decided on non permanent coop at least until I get some experience so I know what works for us


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

There's always the camouflage option. They can't tax what they can't see/find.


----------

